# globale-lokale variable



## Anonymous (11 Juni 2005)

was ist eine globale und was ist eine lokale variable und weshalb?


----------



## lorenz2512 (11 Juni 2005)

Hallo,
lokale Variablen sind nur an der Steuerung, in dem Baustein usw. verwendbar.
globale Variablen können Systemübergreifend verwendet werden.
Der Grund für den Unterschied ist der Speicherplatz, wird z.B. ein Baustein verlassen belegt diese Variable keinen Speicherplatz mehr.
Ich hoffe ich habe das richtig erklärt.

mfg

dietmar


----------



## RMA (12 Juni 2005)

Globale Variablen sind Variablen die, z.B. in einem DB existieren oder als Merker deklariert sind. Lokale Variablen sind Variablen die im Deklarationsteil eines FBs oder eines FCs deklariert sind.

Der Vorteil von globaler Variablen ist das sie von jedem Baustein ansprechbar sind. Der Vorteil von lokalen Variablen ist das man FBs oder FCs schreiben kann die man dann mehrfach einsetzen kann, ohne Gedanken darüber machen zu müssen wo die lokalen Variablen gespeichert werden.

Es gibt auch ein bischen mehr dazu, aber als Anfang dürfte das genügen.


----------



## Heinz (13 Juni 2005)

Gobale Variablen Variablen gelten Systemweit
Lokale nur Bausteinweit, daher bei lokalen Variablen ERST zuweisen, dann verwenden und nach dem Bausteinende haben sie keine Gültigkeit.


----------



## Zottel (13 Juni 2005)

Es ist eh schon ein langer thread, aber der Ausdruck "bausteinweit" scheint mir mißverständlich: Sie gelten im Baustein auch nur für den einzelnen Aufruf, nicht über mehrere Aufrufe im selben Zyklus.


----------



## Heinz (13 Juni 2005)

@Zottel,
stimmt je Instanz wäre besser. 8)


----------

